# Calamity Fuzz



## K Pedals (Mar 24, 2020)

I LOVE this pedal!!!
Had to socket the zener cause all I had is a 5.6v... still waiting on the right one from Tayda but it sounds awesome!!!
Subbed 2N5457’s instead of J201’s...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 24, 2020)

Nice job!  Is it as nasty as the online demos?


----------



## K Pedals (Mar 24, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice job!  Is it as nasty as the online demos?


Yep...
Very nasty spitty...
I wonder if that half a volt on the zener is even gonna be noticeable ??


----------



## twebb6778 (Mar 24, 2020)

I've been tossing up whether to build one of these, you've just convinced me!


----------



## K Pedals (Mar 24, 2020)

twebb6778 said:


> I've been tossing up whether to build one of these, you've just convinced me!


You won’t regret it!¡


----------



## whgfive (Mar 28, 2020)

Did you use ON-ON for the SPDT switches? Thx!


----------



## K Pedals (Mar 28, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Robert (Mar 28, 2020)

whgfive said:


> Did you use ON-ON for the SPDT switches? Thx!



Preliminary build docs are posted now.








						Desolate Fuzz - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Fairfield Circuitry Unpleasant Surprise




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Mourguitars (Mar 28, 2020)

You do some clean work KP !

Looks awesome...

Mike


----------



## K Pedals (Mar 28, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> You do some clean work KP !
> 
> Looks awesome...
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike!¡!


----------



## Barry (Mar 29, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## chongmagic (May 25, 2020)

All I have is a 5.6v zener too, would there be any noticeable difference instead of using a 5.1?


----------



## K Pedals (May 25, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> All I have is a 5.6v zener too, would there be any noticeable difference instead of using a 5.1?


I didn’t A/B it but I remember it sounded really good before i put the 5.1v in...


----------



## chongmagic (May 25, 2020)

I will stick with the 5.6v. So it doesn't sound as great now?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 25, 2020)

If only we had a schematic...


----------



## K Pedals (May 25, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I will stick with the 5.6v. So it doesn't sound as great now?


It sounds the same...
I didn’t A/B it but i just socketed the diode and when I put the new one in I didn’t notice any difference...


----------

